

Eric Schmidt says Internet will vanish - zabramow
http://www.cnet.com/news/the-internet-will-vanish-says-googles-schmidt/

======
herbig
I wanted to stop reading immediately upon seeing the subtitle start with
"Technically incorrect." Then I saw that's the column name? Terrible choice.

------
thomasfl
Eric Schmidt says [the internet] "will be part of your presence all the time".
This vision has a name, and the name is ethernet.

